# AM i 6 months pregnant or 5?



## Babynumber1

I`m confussed i`m 24 weeks in one day and Due April 15th.I thought i was 6 months now with 3 months left but i think im wrong as i have 16 weeks left which means i should have 4 months left.

Any one care to help a ditzy blonde lol :wacko:


----------



## rachlouise25

im glad im not only one thinking this hun ,i was thinking same on all my pregnancys and still cant work out what im supposed to be ,sorry if not very useful ....


hehe i used to put it down to me being dumb blonde hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shady_R

I get too confused with trying to work out how many months I am so i just keep to weeks lol, I find it so much easier, till someone tried to confuse me with months.....Going by your ticker you are into month 6 with 3 months left to go, but I could be wrong.....


----------



## JennieyL

you are 24 weeks so technically 6 months.. or a little behind that if you really want to get down to it.. But you technically have 4 months left because you are pregnant for just about 10 months.. not 9.. they consider 40 weeks full term which is 10 months..but babies are considered term anywhere from 37-40 weeks.. so anywhere between 9-10 months.. ...
Did this help.. or just confuse you more? lol


----------



## jenniferannex

well theres 9 months in a pregnancy, but 40 weeks, which is confusing as 40 weeks is 10 months, this is because in months we count it as 28 days in a month (which is exactly 4 weeks), but in some months there are more than 28 days, so it makes it longer to make it up to 10 months but still 40 weeks, if u get me? so when u work it out inbetween months and weeks this is why it works out different? does anyone understand? lol ive just read this back to myself and it sounds very confusing! lol


----------



## rachlouise25

jenniferannex said:


> well theres 9 months in a pregnancy, but 40 weeks, which is confusing as 40 weeks is 10 months, this is because in months we count it as 28 days in a month (which is exactly 4 weeks), but in some months there are more than 28 days, so it makes it longer to make it up to 10 months but still 40 weeks, if u get me? so when u work it out inbetween months and weeks this is why it works out different? does anyone understand? lol ive just read this back to myself and it sounds very confusing! lol

all tha makes sense to me yer can understand how some months are 28 so month would be a lil shorter or have i got tha wrong lol ,sorry i really am a dumb blode xxxxxx


----------



## jenniferannex

im confused my self now! haha. but yeh its somthing to do with that haha! just go by weeks it so much easier!! lol xxx


----------



## pinktaffy

it is so confusing i go by this site. https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html
Your First Trimester:
1st Month = Weeks 1,2,3,4 
2nd Month = Weeks 5,6,7,8 
3rd Month = Weeks 9,10,11,12,13 
Your Second Trimester:
4th Month = Wks 14,15,16,17
5th Month = Wks 18,19,20,21
6th Month = Wks 22,23,24,25,26 
Your Third Trimester:
7th Month = Wks 27,28,29,30
8th Month = Wks 31,32,33,34,35
9th Month = Wks 36,37,38,39,40 
Week 1 till end of week 13 Begin week 14 till end week 26 Begin week 27 till Birth


----------



## Babynumber1

yes girls im totally with you now thank to yall.It is confussing so tecnically i do have 4 months left ahh well he might come early  x


----------



## LankyDoodle

40 weeks is equivalent to 9 months in calendar dates, otherwise, in 12 months there would be 48 weeks not 52!! 

I am due the same sort of time as you and even not looking at the weeks, I work out that I have 4 months left. From Dec to Jan is one month. From Jan to Feb is 2 months. From Feb to March is three months. From March to April is 4 months. 26 weeks is half a year; half a year is 6 months, so 26 weeks is 6 months.

You are into your 6th month of being pregnant but you are not yet a full 6 months pregnant (you will be in 2 weeks).


----------



## acdmommy

women are pregnant for 40 weeks, which is 10 months


----------



## kathy khuz

just to share with you all.... as far as I know since i was a little girl, women will carry the baby (pregnant) for 9 months 10 days.... 

so, calculation will be like this:
9 x 30 days = 270 days
+ 10 days = 280 days...

doc always count our EDD 40 weeks from our LMP, so, the total of days is 
40 x 7 days = 280 days

isn't it amazing? 

and actually, if we want to count by months, we have to deduct 2 weeks from our current weeks, because the earlier 2 weeks is before we ovulated or we started our LMP...

just to share....


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

This confuses me aswell!! I'm 20 weeks on sunday which makes me 5 months gone meaning I have 4 months left..

But I'm not due intill may.. That's 5 months!!! 

Strange

xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Pregnancy is actually 9 calendar months and one week.. Not every month is 4 weeks. Infact, only February is exactly 4 weeks :shrug: 
And a year is 12 months.. 52 weeks, so 26 weeks is 6 months x


----------

